
Best Practices for Growth Hacking - gregjw
https://feather-cfm.com/best-practices
======
ominous
> Covering your landing page or blog articles with a pop-up is a great way to
> capture some extra subscribers to your mailing list.

Is there data for this?

~~~
gregjw
SumoMe ran a study of over 300 million pop-ups that they served using their
Welcome Mat plugin & found that their pop-up was the highest performing of all
of their email address capturing plugins.

[https://sumome.com/stories/email-signup-
benchmarks](https://sumome.com/stories/email-signup-benchmarks)

~~~
ominous
I am just so used to the routine of [ESC] -> click elsewhere -> look for a X
to click (when adblock fails) that I tend to ignore the effect these tactics
can have.

Interesting metrics, thank you.

